# Uvulectomy?



## efrohna (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi List,
What CPT code do I use for Laser excision of uvula?


----------



## jackjones62 (Oct 26, 2009)

If it's just the uvula, CPT 42140, it does not matter that the MD uses the laser or a scapel; FYI, be sure you have supporting documentation that meets medical necessity, if this is being done for "snoring" it may not get covered.

Jennifer
CT ENT


----------



## efrohna (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks Jennifer!


----------

